
Memory Switch Could Enable Brain Hacks - sanj
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/03/predictrecall.html
======
sanj
This would be an excellent YC application!

~~~
tocomment
I was just thinking the same thing. I really want to try building this. Anyone
want to work together?

